# Connecting both PC and Dish Tv with Monitor at the same time,possible??



## SahilAr (Jun 18, 2013)

Is there any way by which i can connect both Dish TV and PC with monitor(dell u2312hm)at the same time and use PIP function for switching both,but connecting both via HDMI,so that good picture quality can be maintained?Is this possible?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 18, 2013)

AFAIK no..


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 18, 2013)

Aren't tv tuners used as pip functions?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 18, 2013)

u can use a hdmi switcher but pip is not an option


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 18, 2013)

do u know how much does it costs?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 19, 2013)

flipkart had it but now I can't find it on the store anymore.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree with others. AFAIK, it's not possible. Most monitors are programmed to switch to one signal port. If you have multiple, it tends to give priority to signal coming in from one priority port as setup by the manufacturer. for example, in my case, if I have the monitor connected to my PC via a VGA cable and to my laptop via the HDMI cable, my monitor gives priority to the HDMI and switches the display to HDMI input.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2013)

SahilAr said:


> do u know how much does it costs?



HDMI switcher costs ~300/- Those are usually 4 in 1. Meaning: 3 *input*, 1 *output*.
Thus you can't use it in this scenario.


----------



## SahilAr (Jun 19, 2013)

Means,no switching??


----------

